# backup disk



## TallAdam85 (Jun 29, 2006)

recenlty i lost everything on my pc and now am doing a back up it lets me do it on 3.5 floopy and or a flash drive but it does not let me save to d drive the cd how can i do that


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 29, 2006)

KISS method - Burn your documents and Settings folder to CD every now and then.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 29, 2006)

Is your D: drive a burner, or just a standard CD-ROM drive?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 29, 2006)

my d drvie is a cdr


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 29, 2006)

CDR would mean CD READ vs  CDRW which is CD Read/ Write.  You won't be able to backup to CD with a CDR.   I would highly recommend that you invest in a DVD read/ write drive (can be purchased for under a hundred bucks) and you'll be able to store upwards of 8.4 Gigabytes of info on one disc.  Then be sure to do a master backup (of all your data) then do incremental backups every week - pick a day/ time of your choice.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 29, 2006)

fireman00 said:
			
		

> CDR would mean CD READ vs CDRW which is CD Read/ Write. You won't be able to backup to CD with a CDR.


 
Not necessarily true.  

A CD-ROM is read-only.  

A CD-R is a write-once CD, and is a burner.  

A CD-RW is a rewriteable CD, and is also a burner.  

All CD-RW can burn to CD-R, and also act as CD-ROM drives.

All CD-R can also act as CD-ROM drives, but might not necessarily be able to burn to CD-RW media (if it's a really old one). 




> I would highly recommend that you invest in a DVD read/ write drive (can be purchased for under a hundred bucks) and you'll be able to store upwards of 8.4 Gigabytes of info on one disc. Then be sure to do a master backup (of all your data) then do incremental backups every week - pick a day/ time of your choice.


 
To the original poster: Follow this advice.  

DVD burners, such as NEC's excellent 3550A series, can be found for the mid 30's, shipped, from newegg.com, and you can easily find any number of burning programs, such as Roxio or Nero, even the basic versions.


----------

